# Trivia 3/7



## luckytrim (Mar 7, 2019)

trivia 3/7
DID YOU KNOW ...
A horse's brain weighs about 22 oz., which is about half the  weight of a
human brain.


1. Who is Rome named after ?
2. In 1983, Tadahiko Ogawa made a copy of the "Mona Lisa" out  of what
breakfast staple ?
  a. - Bacon
  b. - Eggs
  c. - Pancakes
  d. - Toast
3. What sort of critter is the official Linux  mascot?
4. What is the title of the sequel to 'The Phantom of the  Opera'?
5. What was the title of the 'Dallas' Spinoff ?
6. What country has 'Taikonauts' ?
7. Five of the six Nobel prizes are presented in Stockholm,  Sweden. Which 
city awards the other?
8. How were the colonies governed just after they won  independence from 
Great Britain?
(Hint; It wasn't under the Constitution...)

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The largest department in the IRS is the Large  Business/International
division, with about 47,000 employees.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Romulus
2. - d
3. a Penguin
4. 'Love Never dies'
5. 'Knott's Landing'
6. China
7. Oslo, Norway
8.  Under the Articles of Confederation



CRAP !!
The largest department in the IRS is the Small  Business/Self-Employed
division, with about 47,000 employees.


----------

